# Aftermarket Stereo Install on a Nissan Sunny EX 00'



## archerfish (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all

I just brought a 2000 Nissan Sunny Ex (Jap Import), I want to replace the stock headunit with a Pioneer system with iPod + Bluetooth.

The problem I am looking at is that the Stock head unit is not a standard size in that it takes up the entire space across the console. (see photo for better explanation) 










When i look at a Nissan Pulsar/Sentra they have a standard DIN slot with the surround around the head Unit (see second pic) Does anyone know where i can order one of those...


----------



## archerfish (Mar 15, 2009)

not to worry, Scosche offer a kit


----------

